# New(old) truck!



## Peacock (Feb 15, 2008)

Today I got my truck ready for firewood. I bought an '81 3/4 ton Chevy off a buddy at work. It has 53k miles on it with a 350, the almighty SM465 and a 208 transfer case. I had to replace the shift fork and a couple of bearings in the transfer case, but I just buttoned it up tonight.

The truck was just bought off the original owner last year, a 90yr old farmer who used it to pull trailers and haul firewood. It is in pretty bad cosmetic shape with dents and dings everywhere. It has very little rust and the bed is solid. What do you expect for $800? 

I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## clearance (Feb 15, 2008)

Excellent, I have an '80 that is pretty much the same.


----------

